# NDS Unsolved Crimes



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Any got or played the game 'Unsolved Crimes' on the Nintendo DS, I'm stuck at a bit were I need to defuse a bomb in the sewers underneath the cop shop and aint got a clue how to do it.
Can anyone help.:thumb:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Walkthrough site . (Google search)

http://www.gamershell.com/faqs/unsolvedcrimesfaqwalkthrough/1.0/


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Zax said:


> Walkthrough site . (Google search)
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/faqs/unsolvedcrimesfaqwalkthrough/1.0/


Thanks m8, been stuck at this point and could not figure it out.:thumb:


----------

